# X32 firmware update.



## Critter55 (Mar 23, 2021)

Hey everyone. I'm new here and new in general to live production although I have played and lead in bands for years. Our churches X32 console is currently running firmware vs. 2.16. I believe Beringer is at 4.09. Is there any reason to make the upgrade? If so, is there any considerations I should know about before making the change. Thanks.


----------



## BCAP (Mar 23, 2021)

Version 4.00 and all minor versions afterwards contain a major GUI interface re-design. If you're used to 2.16 it might take you a few minutes to get the hang of the new OS. I wouldn't make this change before an important gig without having a chance to practice with it.

I am also hearing that Behringer has significantly scrolled back their tech support for X32. Others on this forum probably know more about it than I do. Something you might want to be aware of.

Here's a partial list of firmware updates and their features:








X32 Firmware Version 4.03 - Survive The Gig

X32 Firmware Version 4.03 Release Notes Overview. See all of the X32 Firmware Updates Since Version 4.00 including major routing improvements.


survivethegig.com


----------



## BCAP (Mar 23, 2021)

P.S. I used OS 4.03 on an X32 for a streamed theatrical event at a private college last October with no apparent software bugs or issues. Doesn't mean others won't have issues with it, but as far as my efforts it seemed pretty stable.


----------



## FMEng (Mar 23, 2021)

The improvements and changes are worthwhile. However, making a change from 2.xx to 4.xx you may have issues when you use stored scenes, snippets, and libraries that were created in version 2.xx. At the very least, backup all of those things that you want to save to a USB drive, because they will be erased. 

This is why you should keep up with updates. Generally, sequential updates won't break things, but jumping over a major version change, like version 3.xx, might. This is true for most digital devices, not just the X32.

If you want to PM your email address to me, I still have a copy of version 3.11 that I can send you. That way, you could go from 2 to 3, and 3 to 4, which should avoid problems.

One other thing. When you update, you will need to update the software on any device you connect to the console, like PCs, iPads, etc.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 23, 2021)

^^^ What they said.

IIRC you'll have to do an update to v3.11 (not 3.12) before updating to v4.xx, and unlike previous updates that "might" zap your saved scenes, snippets, and FX/EQ libraries... 4.xx WILL ABSOLUTELY erase them.

After you do the update, go to YooToob and watch Drew Brashler's excellent series on Version 4, first episode here:


----------



## Critter55 (Mar 23, 2021)

I appreciate everyone's replies. While I'm comfortable with major software upgrades on my personal devices, it sounds like I better leave this up to the company who originally installed the board. TimMc, I have been watching some of Drew's videos. There is so much great info on the X32.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 23, 2021)

Critter55 said:


> I appreciate everyone's replies. While I'm comfortable with major software upgrades on my personal devices, it sounds like I better leave this up to the company who originally installed the board. TimMc, I have been watching some of Drew's videos. There is so much great info on the X32.


If the installation company still has an active warranty on the install, then yes, have them do it. If not, inquire of whomever is in charge of such things in your house of worship, and ask any other stakeholders that use this console and see if there are strong opinions one way or the other. 

V4 is a worthy update and I recommend it. I suppose you could get a copy of the existing firmware and back up the console as it currently is. Do the updates and if you don't like it or there are later objections you can restore it to the previous state.


----------



## Critter55 (Mar 24, 2021)

Hey TimMc. The board is definitely not under warranty and to be honest, all the scenes need to be redone as they have become a patchwork of various settings done by the various volunteers over the years. I want to create some uniformity. My concern is we have 2 S16 on stage and I don't know if they will work in the same way with the new firmware. I have no doubt in my abilities to update the console but will it communicate with everything else in the same manner afterwards?


----------



## StradivariusBone (Mar 24, 2021)

As was said, the UI is very different from 2,3, to 4, but the routing is essentially the same. They did add support for some kind of 1 to 1 patching (I haven't messed around with it, so I can't really speak on it), but we use a DL32 on the AES50 line and it worked fine from 3 updating to 4. We still do the bank of 8 patches as was required in pre-4 versions.


----------



## Critter55 (Mar 24, 2021)

Ok. That was my biggest concern was the routing out the card to the physical connections on stage.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 24, 2021)

Critter55 said:


> Hey TimMc. The board is definitely not under warranty and to be honest, all the scenes need to be redone as they have become a patchwork of various settings done by the various volunteers over the years. I want to create some uniformity. My concern is we have 2 S16 on stage and I don't know if they will work in the same way with the new firmware. I have no doubt in my abilities to update the console but will it communicate with everything else in the same manner afterwards?


Your S-16 boxes will work like they always have, ditto for the expansion card.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 24, 2021)

One other thing -- and I *think* this was Behringer: some FW upgrades require you to upgrade your iPad app *to a 64-bit only version*; if this applies to you, you'll have to *get a new iPad*.


----------



## Critter55 (Mar 24, 2021)

Thank you so much to everyone for your help.


----------



## FMEng (Mar 25, 2021)

I just discovered that Behringer released version 4.06 earlier this month. It's always nice to see they are still committed to the product.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Mar 25, 2021)

> *Version 4.06 – (09 March 2021)*
> 
> The console 4.06 firmware update introduces Improvements and Bug Fixes to the DCA and Mutegroup assignment and adds functionality to the Snippets and Parameter Safes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 27, 2021)

Do the 4.x release notes say whether you have to upgrade to {any,the final} 3.x first?


----------



## Critter55 (Mar 27, 2021)

Jay Ashworth said:


> Do the 4.x release notes say whether you have to upgrade to {any,the final} 3.x first?


I didn't think to check that. Thanks.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 27, 2021)

It's not uncommon for release packagers not to go the extra mile, and make a new Major release *not* be able to upgrade from any older Major release.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 27, 2021)

Jay Ashworth said:


> Do the 4.x release notes say whether you have to upgrade to {any,the final} 3.x first?



No, that was a lesson personally learned. Had 5 mixers to update, the first one took an hour, the rest took 90 seconds each.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 27, 2021)

So in fact you do, then, Tim?


----------



## TimMc (Mar 28, 2021)

Jay Ashworth said:


> So in fact you do, then, Tim?



I do... uh.. is there a ring involved?

I think I tried 3.04 to 4.0 and it didn't work. Updated to 3.12 and didn't wait to try the desk and went to 4.01. Failed. Loaded 3.11 and it was successful, loaded 4.01 and was successful. After all that I read a report from another user who'd updated to 3.12 with similar results when trying 4.01.

Behringer may have fixed whatever caused the the update to fail if coming in from too low, or too high.


----------



## Ben Stiegler (Mar 31, 2021)

FMEng said:


> The improvements and changes are worthwhile. However, making a change from 2.xx to 4.xx you may have issues when you use stored scenes, snippets, and libraries that were created in version 2.xx. At the very least, backup all of those things that you want to save to a USB drive, because they will be erased.
> 
> This is why you should keep up with updates. Generally, sequential updates won't break things, but jumping over a major version change, like version 3.xx, might. This is true for most digital devices, not just the X32.
> 
> ...


stepwise like FMeng sez is truly wise, even tho it will take more of your time initially ... it will probably save time in the end


----------

